# in need of some help



## bengalsfan09 (Jun 9, 2007)

hey guys! i am going to be going down to missouri and fishing all lake on a private farm pond full of channels, huge bluegilss, and big bass. ive been able to pull out big channels and gills but cant get a big bass out of there! there is a tree stump structure but other than that there is not much cover except for some weeds. i was wondering what you all thought about time of day, lure selection, lure color, and any other pointers you could give me on how to get a big bass out there. any help would be appreciated. thank you!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

id say morning. sunrise,,, yull see em splashing then you will know where to throw, and pumkin seed bait are great on a weedless hook, i throw a lil shine on there to just to wake em up.that works for me here in ohio !!! good luck too ya though!


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

if there isnt much structure try to make your casts far from the bank they will see u before u see them, the private club i belong too is like this with little structure but is very clear with some moss and underwater plant life and i always do good using all white lures or white/chartruese with some gold accents. if there busting the top use top water baits. plus night time top water is always fun hard to do but fun u could always try night fishing for them.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I love night time topwater fishing. Throw a Hula Popper over a shallow area and listen for the huge splash in between your jerks and hold on!

Chances are a lot of bluegills with little cover means the bass have plenty of food. Try eliciting a reaction strike and a fast moving flashy lure or a jig during the day. In the mornings try topwaters, or even senkos/creatures.


----------



## bengalsfan09 (Jun 9, 2007)

thanks for the advice! i will give everything a try because i have the whole week just to fish. when i get back i will let you know how it goes.


----------



## bengalsfan09 (Jun 9, 2007)

well i got back today and caught fish on just about everything, but the lure that caught the most was a pumpinseed 7 inch powerbait worm.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

maybe next time try catching some 4-5 inch gills and floating them around for the bigger bass.if that is their primary forage that will be the way to catch them.


----------

